# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  1950's Sydney Fibro house renovation

## Petefajita

Hi All, 
I'm renovating a 1950's fibro house in Sydney, 
Obviously basically made of Asbestos and lots to watch out for but it's got great bones and one day we'll have it turned into a great looking weatherboard. 
Short term phase 1 has been to get the place ready sealed and presentable for the family to move in, mainly painting (yes lead paint too!), floorboards and remedial work.  Although we are having an old external wall removed to open up a kitchen living space and fitting a newer kitchen also fixing up elements of the original sea foam / mint green bathroom! 
Long term phase 2 will be to remove the exterior cladding, replace with weatherboard, new windows, replace the bathroom and remove all of the internal walls to remove the majority of the fibro sheeting from the home, also to build out a little at the back and add an epic deck for enjoying the garden. 
Love to hear from anyone who has done something similar to a fibro house. 
Best wishes, 
Pete

----------

